# Nostalgia



## Macfan (Aug 12, 2022)

Memory is kind to time and years gone by and, for a number of reasons, I appreciate that. Life may not have been better per se, but it did tend to move at a more leisurely pace, the music was definitely better, didn't all sound the same and you could actually understand the lyrics, imagine that. You didn't mind paying for food that was made with pride and actually tasted Good. The government went out of their way to appear to function in the interest of the people without trying to be the parents of the people. I know, mind boggling. Yes, I'm a boomer, proud of it and glad I grew up in the time that I did. Not a big fan of a lot of the new generations focus, woke, cancel culture, etc., but we had our time and I suppose they should have theirs. Me, well, I'll always have my memories and my wife to share them with  . Don...


----------



## SeniorBen (Aug 12, 2022)

Yeah, we tend to remember the good aspects of our past and keep the bad memories tucked away. That's a good way to be. Sure, there was plenty of crap back in our day, like our involvement in the Vietnam war, Watergate, the assassinations during the '60s and the drug casualties of the '70s, but at the same time, we went to the moon, had great literature, music, and movies. We had it all!


----------



## Geezerette (Aug 12, 2022)

Ive had a couple of delightful Nostalgia experiences lately. Met a new Dr who was originally from Pgh, where I lived 25 years and still have great affection for, and another originally from the Northeast US just like me. Was such a lift talking and laughing about the “insider” things unique to those places, that would draw blank stares where I live now. Hope I encounter more of those what I’m calling “Geographic Therapy “ sessions!


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 12, 2022)

Nostalgia can be a tricky thing. I know that I tend to romanticize my past, especially my childhood years , because I had less responsibility and everything I experienced was new to me.  I had talks with my dad about it when I could and he didn't look at that time in the same way I did. His "rose colored glasses days" was when he was young, which was during The Great Depression. So I think nostalgia is just a matter of perspective and unique to each person. If I see a picture of a pack of Topps baseball cards from the 60's or 70's my mind takes me back instantly for a second to my youth. I doubt the same picture would have the same effect on most people.


----------



## Been There (Aug 13, 2022)

MarkinPhx said:


> Nostalgia can be a tricky thing. I know that I tend to romanticize my past, especially my childhood years , because I had less responsibility and everything I experienced was new to me.  I had talks with my dad about it when I could and he didn't look at that time in the same way I did. His "rose colored glasses days" was when he was young, which was during The Great Depression. So I think nostalgia is just a matter of perspective and unique to each person. If I see a picture of a pack of Topps baseball cards from the 60's or 70's my mind takes me back instantly for a second to my youth. I doubt the same picture would have the same effect on most people.


Same here collecting baseball cards was a real hobby of mine. Little did I know back then that someday some of my BB cards would bring about a weeks salary. My grandparents never threw any of my childhood stuff away. After Marine boot camp, I was given 12 days of leave before reporting to OTC in Quantico. I went home and my grandpa had two of my trains set up on our platform that we created ready to run. I still remember those days even today. Sometimes I think Grandpa liked playing with those trains more than me.


----------



## officerripley (Aug 13, 2022)

"Beware of nostalgia. Most of the time, it's a great big liar."
~~Jane T. Godfrey


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 18, 2022)

I really miss my younger days when my kids still lived at home and I could hug and kiss them all day. I miss being young and not on so many medicines and fewer Doctor visits. Those were the days.


----------



## officerripley (Aug 18, 2022)

MarkinPhx said:


> takes me back instantly for a second to my youth.


That'd mostly be a nightmare for me.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 18, 2022)

We have nostalgia for the good ol days, I don't think we have nostalgia for the bad ol' days. So, it is real fun sometimes to remember the fun times we had. They make our life story fun and interesting.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Aug 21, 2022)

My wife's uncle had a great saying...
"when you're young you wish it was tomorrow.
When you're old, you wish it was yesterday"


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 22, 2022)

I worry sometimes that I will live as long as 2 of my Mom's sisters. One died at 100 yrs old and one died at 102 yrs old. All their children died before they did. I want to go first.


----------



## Indiana Joe (Dec 8, 2022)

MarkinPhx said:


> Nostalgia can be a tricky thing. I know that I tend to romanticize my past, especially my childhood years , because I had less responsibility and everything I experienced was new to me.  I had talks with my dad about it when I could and he didn't look at that time in the same way I did. His "rose colored glasses days" was when he was young, which was during The Great Depression. So I think nostalgia is just a matter of perspective and unique to each person. If I see a picture of a pack of Topps baseball cards from the 60's or 70's my mind takes me back instantly for a second to my youth. I doubt the same picture would have the same effect on most people.


It's a darn sight more than just "nostalgia".  I'm only two years shy of ninety.  I know what I'm talking about when it comes to "nostalgia".

In the '40s and '50s, Me and other kids could be in one of the Chicago parks, especially Lincoln Park, sit on the "rocks" enjoying sound of Lake Michigan slapping against the rocks below our feet.  Be in the same spot today, in day or night, and you in all probability will be robbed and beaten. If your a female - well, we won't go there.

We also could ride our bicycles in the dark along the pathways of Lincoln Park Zoo. Those pathways were lined with animal cages containing Tigers, lions, raccoons etc.  Not anymore. They had to fence off the zoo at night in the '60s because of the scum who where harming the animals at night.

When I was not even 10 years of age, I could walk the darkened streets on my way home from the movie theater.  Lot's of luck being able to be out at all after dark in a major American City.

My mother raised me until my late teens on her $30 a week paycheck.  And we still could afford pork chops and roundsteak for supper.  Whole chickens were around 29 cents a lb.

The stress inherent in our existence was little when compared to the stress weighing down the average American today.  

And all this despite my mother being a LEGITIMATE immigrant from Ireland with a 3rd grade education.  In other words, she came into America through Ellis Island.  Believe me when I tell you America was truly America back then.  To us the past isn't simply nostalgia.  It was real. It was damn near paradise compared to today.

- Indiana Joe -


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2022)

When you say you're 88... it means that you were around 21 when many of us here were born... not really a huge difference in time tbh.. If my mother had been alive today she would be 88, she was born in '34.. my father was born in '26... and really they're lives were not hugely different from ours when we were growing up.. not until technology took hold...

BTW..there's quite a few members here the same age or older


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 8, 2022)

I don't mind nostalgia as long as it's _au courant._


----------



## officerripley (Dec 8, 2022)

"Beware of nostalgia; most of the time, it's a great, big liar."
~~Jane T. Godfrey


----------



## Tempsontime65 (Dec 23, 2022)

Always a fun topic...when the word[Death]was never mentioned by kids... when the sexiest thing on TV was a Cowboy kissing his Horse... when adults were[Sir- M'am]...when the teacher would spank your behind and send  a note home telling why, and you'd get another one for acting out in class... when you would shovel Snow from the front of your house, and your neighbor's... when your Mom would give you[THE LOOK] and you got out of her way... when you could go to the movies all day for[25 cents]... when there was one TV in the house and your Dad controlled it, oh and it was black and white.. when you had to change out of your school clothes to your play clothes... when you only had to give one offering on Sunday... when you could play all over the block with the gang and your Mom didn't have to worry... when you ate everything on your plate[NO COMPLAINING].. when transistor radios were cool with only[AM] stations...when you went to the family Doctor and he took care of you[no referrals]... when a bag of Potato Chips was a nickel and the bag was actually[FULL OF CHIPS].. when you found an old pair of skates and some wood to make your own skateboard.. when having a brand new[Radio Flyer]wagon was the coolest thing ever!!!


----------

